# Tabelle in einem Forumsbeitrag



## scmaps (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo iuch muss für unsere gilde eine tabelle in einem Forumsbeitrag einfügen.
leider scheine ich unfähig zu sein.
leichte grundkenntnisse sind da.

wie wäre der code für eine tabelle mit 4 spalten und 70 zeilen?

wiegesagt die tabelle soll in einem forumsbeitrag dargestellt werden. laut forum ist html an


----------



## hpvw (11. Juni 2005)

Wie immer bei den HTML-Grundlagen hilft auch hier SelfHTML.


----------



## Gumbo (11. Juni 2005)

HTML-Grundkenntnisse sind nicht gerade die Themen, die hier diskutiert bzw. behandelt werden. Bei Lücken in HTML-Grundkenntnissen solltest du dich an eine der vielen HTML-Referenzseiten (beispielsweise SelfHTML) wenden.


----------

